# Hi all



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi all, 
just joined this forum as i pick up my 2001 Audi TT Quattro Convertible today in Kingfisher Blue 225bhp model cant wait. Hopefully I will be searching through topics getting your tips and advice about my new ride, once ive finished playing with it today that is..


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome heres a great tip join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## davelindon (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi
Just joined the forum too. We have a 3.2 Auto and a 1.8 225bhp too. Love them both. Enjoy your new car.

Dave


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. 

Well got my car and love it...


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ive been a member of this forum now for just slightly under a month and the information i have found out has been unbelievable about my new ride...

All I can say is what a fantastic place, full of friendly people willing to share thier knowledge with others and making ownership of such a fantastic ride much easier, the forum has already helped me fix one fault on my ride that would of otherwise baffled me, it has given me ideas on some slight mods to my car that I think would make my ride look better.

I just wanted to thank everyone for thier warm welcome and congratulate you all on a 1st class site and forum.
Keep it up and long live the TT and its passionate owners...


----------

